
Threatbutt DZIR is out [pdf] - rishabhd
https://threatbutt.com/press/Threatbutt-DZIR-2016.pdf
======
savoiadilucania
Excellent!

~~~
rishabhd
Yupz :) Somehow its more realistic than the reports I have read so far.

